# For those who had implantation bleeding and got their BFP only please



## doctorsookie

I need real life experience examples. I have read so many forums about implantation bleeding that look promising and I think I am going to get several examples of implantation bleeding that women have experienced and then got their BFP. But all of the threads end up being people who are describing their bleeding and ASKING if that is IB. 

For those of you who experienced IB AND got a BFP during the same cycle, I have the following questions:

1) How much blood did you see?
2)What color was it? Bright red, brown, pink? A bit of everything?
3) Consistency? Was it thin, clotty, or thick?
4)How long did it last?

I think that pretty much sums it up. Just looking for real life experiences.

Thank you and congratulations on your sticky beans.


----------



## jbeard502

I didn't get an implantation bleeding until I was 5 weeks and 2 days which was like 1.5 weeks or more after BFP. The blood took a while to come down. It was TINY in amount. It was pink and light tan and it was extremely faint. Like one wipe and a couple tiny dots in my underwear and that was it. I know it was IB because my doctor did ultrasound and said he could see an implantation hematoma which is normal for the 5ish week mark.


----------



## rosegarden620

I got IB about three days after my BFP. It was a single thin secretion of red. It was bright too. Not when I wipe again or before...just that one time.

Around 6-8 weeks I started spotting after sex, my cervix was sensitive. Never clots, just pinkish, peach, or brown (old blood).

It lasted periodically for two weeks and then it stopped and I haven't had spotting of any kind since.


----------



## Rafferty

I had it at 9dpo and had a bfn that morning. Two days later I got a bfp. It lasted only an hour or so and it was light pink on the tp when I wiped, not much at all, but no denying it was there!


----------



## cherrished

Hi I got my bfp on 7dpo then at 9dpo I had bleeding was light red (pink) and brownish tan colour lasted on/off 1
Day the doc said it was more than likely implantation bleed but took a few days to come out, good luck Hun x


----------



## Mrsgoodhart

With my last pregnancy, I had implantation bleeding around 8-9 days past ovulation- it was dark pinkish creamy when I wiped, only once, and so I checked my cervix right after that and came back with a fingertip of blood, which was thin and almost maroon colored. I didn't bleed again after that, it was just the one time.


----------



## maryanne1987

This pregnancy my ib bleed was just a wipe of light pink slimey cm at 6dpo and then a wipe of brownish stretchy cm at 9dpo. They aren't normal for my cycles so knew something was up but to be honest I didn't think it was an ib as they are so rare. Had a lovely suprise when I got my bfp a few days later!


----------



## Lirpa11

I had a faint bfp at 9dpo, then IB at 10 dpo, and another stronger bfp at 11 dpo.

Mine started off as abit of brown. Then turned bright red. It wasn't thick or heavy, but was extremely similar to pre-AF spotting. I thought for sure my body had rejected the implantation of our bean. It lasted for most of an evening. I expected to wake up to AF. I woke up, no AF, and took another HPT and got a stronger bfp ! No bleeding since.


----------



## Emski51

I had ib at 8dpo it lasted about an hour and half Max and was red and only when I wiped don't think it even made it to my knickers 10dpo I got a very faint bfp


----------



## pachamama92

I got a spot of blood, barely even noticeable. It was pinky brown. This was after missed period but still hadn't got bfp yet. (Think tests werent v strong)


----------



## KBCupcake

I got IB my first pregnancy (ended in MC). It was hardly noticeable. It was about 5dpo and it appeared to be a brown dot on my panties. That was actually it. I got a very faint squinter 3 days later and a more definite line the day after that.

I didn't get IB this pregnancy.


----------



## doctorsookie

Thanks everyone, you have been so hopeful. Unfortunately, I think what I am experiencing is likely the witch coming a week early. Just like her, don't want her at all and she decides she'll pop in without notice. I'm about 10 DPO and this morning I POAS against my better judgement and got a BFN. I did feel extra nausea this morning but then I also realized I was gassy and everytime I farted, the nausea would ease up a bit. I am not giving up yet. I am not officially due until the 21 and today is the 17th so I will test again after that if AF doesn't show up full force. I will let you all know what happens. Good luck again.:kiss:


----------



## dan-o

With DS1 I had it at 12-13dpo, bright red spotting, nothing again until I delivered him.

With this one I had bright red spotting and a little light bleeding from 5-11dpo, then on off spotting until 7.5 weeks where I had a heavy bleed. Have been getting short heavy bleeds on and off since.


----------



## doctorsookie

dan-o said:


> With DS1 I had it at 12-13dpo, bright red spotting, nothing again until I delivered him.
> 
> With this one I had bright red spotting and a little light bleeding from 5-11dpo, then on off spotting until 7.5 weeks where I had a heavy bleed. Have been getting short heavy bleeds on and off since.

it's a relief knowing that bleeding for a couple of days won't mean I am not pregnant. I am not bleeding that much but I never experienced IB with my first two children, but that was 13 years ago now so I know things can change.


----------



## Siobhan14

I had implantation bleeding 7dpo and it was bright red. I was quite sure that my period had arrived 5 days early. It lasted almost 2 full days then abruptly stopped. Pregnancy test came up negative at 10dpo (I took one because a 2-day period is very unusual for me). I took another test at 16dpo and it was positive!


----------



## cherrished

I really hope it is your BFP Hun fingers crossed xx


----------



## cherrished

dan-o said:


> With DS1 I had it at 12-13dpo, bright red spotting, nothing again until I delivered him.
> 
> With this one I had bright red spotting and a little light bleeding from 5-11dpo, then on off spotting until 7.5 weeks where I had a heavy bleed. Have been getting short heavy bleeds on and off since.

 Hey Hun, congrats on pregnancy, I was just wondering as I'm 8 weeks and I bleed pink & brown at 4 weeks now I'm bleeding again at 8 weeks :-( what was your bleeding like? I'm so worried I'm going to MC, can't stop crying, especially I
Seen little bean & it's strong heartbeat Wednesday and now I'm bleeding :-( xx


----------



## Natasha2605

Interesting thread. 

I got my implant out a week past Thursday And on Monday or Tuesday I has some darkish blood With discharge through it. Add to that I've been nauseous on and off, had a half day of lower belly and back cramps, few hours of tingly nipples and I just don't know whAt to think.


----------



## Pink1981

I get it with every pregnancy. It's always for a few days for me and ranges from a light brown to a light pink.. This time I had a teeny pea sized clot also and it lasted a few weeks on and off x


----------



## Sass827

I had it for 2/3 days straight at the onset of week six. I was terrified so went and got an us. They confirmed it was a pocket of blood left from implant and that it would all need to come out. It was terrifying but I'm still pregnant.


----------



## doctorsookie

Siobhan14 said:


> I had implantation bleeding 7dpo and it was bright red. I was quite sure that my period had arrived 5 days early. It lasted almost 2 full days then abruptly stopped. Pregnancy test came up negative at 10dpo (I took one because a 2-day period is very unusual for me). I took another test at 16dpo and it was positive!

You have no idea how happy this made me. I had the same deal with the bleeding for two days and suddenly nothing. Last night I threw up multiple times and had diarrhea but after two BFN I took it as something I ate (we had Subway and I've gotten sick from one before so....) but in the back of my mind I thought maybe its morning sickness only at night and the diarrhea is just from hormonal changes. Took a test again this morning and another BFN but I am only 11 DPO. I will try and be patient and wait to test again if AF stays away. Thank you so much for posting.:hugs:


----------



## doctorsookie

:kiss:So many thanks to all of you beautiful mommies out there. I always considered myself a very patient woman. What is it about TWW that makes us go wacko? Yep, that's it I am changing the last 'W' to stand to 'wacko'. I am in the two week wacko. LOL Have a lovely day and thanks so much again.:hugs::flower:


----------



## babers

I have had it 3 times. The first 2 times it was a slimy smear with blood mixed in around 7 days after ovulation. With this pregnancy it was different. It was at 13 dpo after I already had my bfp. It was a lot more than the other 2. It lasted about half a day. Watery and brownish red.


----------



## dairymomma

I don't remember having it with any of my other pregnancies but I did have it with this baby. I had evapy looking lines on cheapies at 10dpo and started spotting pink/pink tinged cm that night at bedtime. Figured the line was an evap and AF was coming early as I'd just spent two days battling the stomach flu. 11dpo, I had a squinter on a cheapie and an FRER but thought both were evaps/indents again since I had a tiny red clot and a dab of red cm that afternoon and pink spotting there rest of the day so I figured for sure AF was coming. 12dpo, I had a dot of pink cm but also got a couple of faint but obvious bfps on cheapies and an FRER. A digi told me I was pregnant the next day.


----------



## doctorsookie

these are all so encouraging and exciting. I stopped spotting yesterday afternoon but am spotting again today. Nothing is reaching my panty liner but i typically do have sporadic spotting for a few days before starting AF. I am still not due for 4 days but I am so irregular and keep getting BFNs I am losing hope. I didn't have IB bleeding with my first two pregnancies but I was also not looking for anything. Having the internet to look up all these symptoms is not a good thing me thinks.  :dohh:


----------



## Sass827

I didn't get my bfp til I was two days late. ;)


----------



## doctorsookie

Sadly, AF has gotten me. Evil :witch: is early too


----------



## Sass827

Baby dust for you!


----------



## Amazeballs

With my first pregnancy I had no implantation bleeding at all however with this pregnancy (my 2nd pregnancy) I got IB the day before my AF was due. I figured it was just my AF as it looked like the start of AF for me. Very thin, faint pinky/browny colour, not too much and when I wiped there was a little more. Then it stopped.
I didn't bother to test cause I just knew it was my AF (I was grumpy, PMS, etc etc). 3 days later I thought ok AF still hasn't arrived so let me just test. It was a very strong positive!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's my chart the cycle I fell pregnant:

​
I had spotting and very mild cramping after BD on 6 & 8DPO (noted as the * on day 22 & 24). From what I can remember, it was just when I wiped when using the restroom afterwards. It was a pinkish/red and mixed in with CM/semen. That was it. No spotting otherwise.

I've had that during prior cycles as well so didn't think anything of it. I believe the cramping was new, however. I also was developing an extremem hunger at early hours in the morning, around 3am when my SO would leave for work.

Got my :bfp: on 11DPO.


----------



## wishfulthnkng

I had three bright red drops of blood on toilet paper the day ad was due. Bfp followed shortly after.


----------



## lian_83

I also had 2 drops of pinkish/brownish blood in my liner at 8 and 9dpo. Felt so gutted that I was definitely out. Feels like af is coming. Got a nice :bfp: at 10dpo.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

doctorsookie said:


> I need real life experience examples. I have read so many forums about implantation bleeding that look promising and I think I am going to get several examples of implantation bleeding that women have experienced and then got their BFP. But all of the threads end up being people who are describing their bleeding and ASKING if that is IB.
> 
> For those of you who experienced IB AND got a BFP during the same cycle, I have the following questions:
> 
> 1) How much blood did you see?
> 2)What color was it? Bright red, brown, pink? A bit of everything?
> 3) Consistency? Was it thin, clotty, or thick?
> 4)How long did it last?
> 
> I think that pretty much sums it up. Just looking for real life experiences.
> 
> Thank you and congratulations on your sticky beans.


When I was pregnant with my daughter I had it before I knew I was pregnant, I just wish for the life of me that I could remember on what DPO it was!!!! Or even just what day in general! Then I could figure the rest out....but anywho, 
1. I had blood streaks in clear pinky CM, not actual blood. 
2. see #1
3. Thin, snot like....not clotty at all
4. Only when I wiped once!

Only thing I know for sure is that it was somewhere in between Nov 10 and 21st as I tested bfp (SUPPPPER faint) on the 21st


----------

